# BH Speedrom w/ Ultegra SL



## Jon3234 (Jan 23, 2009)

I have an opportunity to get a new 2008 BH Speedrom with full Ultegra SL for a great deal.

It rides nice but I can't find much info on them. Anyone out there have these bikes? The geometry seems very very similar to the Orbea Onix.

It road nice and I like that not a lot of folks have 'em.

Anyone have any experience with BH?

Thanks!

J


----------



## mc68881rc (Sep 29, 2005)

*BH Speedrom*

Yeah I have one. Had it about 1 year and 5 months.

I like it. Coming from an old school steel lugged bianchi. The ride is smoother, obviously the bike is much lighter and I can ride longer with less fatigue.

I swapped out the saddle for an Fizik Arione, dropped the bars lower, swapped the old style shimanos for some Look Keos, and added a computer. 

I do a lot of group rides and the bike takes a little more concentration then the bianchi to hold a line but I would not consider it twitchy. Without a doubt I would buy another one.

Here's a pic when I picked it up.


----------



## Jon3234 (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info and pic! Looks cool.


----------



## Jon3234 (Jan 23, 2009)

I ended up buying an 08 with Ultegra SL... Will review in a couple months!


----------



## Jon3234 (Jan 23, 2009)

wanted to follow up and mention how much I've enjoyed this bike. I replaced the wheelset to lighten up the bike... but have really been happy with the geometry and feel of the bike.

Love the 2009 paint jobs... I'd be interested in upgrading.

I'm also interested in hearing from others out there that have invested in the BH. I'm actually interested in upgrading to a connect.


----------



## painless40 (Sep 5, 2007)

*09 BH connect*

Just bought a Connect floor model frame. Beautiful frame design and so light. I'll report back when I build it up over the next few months. Am interested if anyone out there has one.


----------



## fliowa (Aug 13, 2008)

painless40 said:


> Just bought a Connect floor model frame. Beautiful frame design and so light. I'll report back when I build it up over the next few months. Am interested if anyone out there has one.


I got one a couple months ago. I found mine while searching the internet. It was a new 08 leftover that a dealer in Arizona had. I got it for 1900 shipped to my door (almost like stealing).Came with the lifetime frame warranty , ultegra group , and mavic wheels. I am just starting to put some miles on it. About the only thing I am going to eventually upgrade is the wheels. I have a friend who races a BH connect and he has put countless trouble free miles on his frame.


----------



## Jon3234 (Jan 23, 2009)

who was the dealer in arizona?


----------



## fliowa (Aug 13, 2008)

Jon3234 said:


> who was the dealer in arizona?


sent you a pm


----------



## grandcru (Jul 27, 2009)

I recently purchased a Speedrom with Ultegra SL components and have found it a very comfortable and well balanced bike for my style of riding: weekend non-competitive, rides of 20-40 miles. If you want to go fast, this bike can do it. It has short chain stays and is very responsive to stepping on it. Shifts and breaks smoothly and handles tight turns well. If you need a more competitive, lighter bike, BH has them, but for enthusiast cycling, it is hard to beat.


----------

